# laptop toshiba no inicia, tampoco se puede formatear



## segel (Dic 7, 2010)

Que tal, buen dia.
Mi laptop toshiba Satellite A135 no inicia el SO (windows 7), y tampoco se puede formatear.

lo que hace es trabarse justo en el momento donde aparece el logo de windows,se queda horas asi y el lector de cd se detiene, ya utilice varios discos de windows para descartar si el disco de instalacion era el problema, ya intente instalar el windows desde una usb y pasa lo mismo !! 

ya abri la laptop y limpie el ventilador y el disipador para descartar un fallo por calentamiento.

ya utilice un live cd de ubuntu para instalar linux .(los discos tanto de windows o ubuntu si funcionan en otras computadoras)

incluso ya compre un disco duro nuevo!!!!y sigue lo mismo

ya le cambie la tarjeta de memoria ram!!!!

pero nada de esto ayuda, el problema sigue, la bios si me reconoce el cd, o el usb al momento de bootear

aun con todo esto que hice, windows no inicia, se traba en el logo, y si la intento formatear pasa lo mismo, tampoco inicia en modo a prueba de fallos.

en todos los casos pareciera que se detiene toda actividad de la computadora, incluso cuando intente formatearla desde una usb, la usb se apaga, que pasa??
que pasa, sera la motherboard, que puedo hacer?????? alguien que me pueda hechar una mano, gracias


----------



## El_Mago_ (Dic 8, 2010)

segel dijo:


> Que tal, buen dia.
> Mi laptop toshiba Satellite A135 no inicia el SO (windows 7), y tampoco se puede formatear.
> 
> lo que hace es trabarse justo en el momento donde aparece el logo de windows,se queda horas asi y el lector de cd se detiene, ya utilice varios discos de windows para descartar si el disco de instalacion era el problema, ya intente instalar el windows desde una usb y pasa lo mismo !!
> ...



1º- jaj si tu pc tiene menos de 512 mb nunca va instalar win 7 porque es un requisito.
2º- los lectores de cd suelen tener problemas después de un tiempo como los de las pc de hp que aparentemente leen pero están des calibrados ó ya no sirven, pero como dices que por USB tampoco entonces  tu disco duro  es sospechoso, consigue uno prestado e instala de nuevo el Windows y vez que pasa.
3º-si dices que se apaga cuando instalas por usb, podría ser la mother, más específicamente el circuito de carga porque?? Porque al calentarse este circuito con el tiempo va quedando la soldadura fría y por lo consiguiente los componentes empiezan a fallar (fallo típico de laptops) <<< te recomiendo que si no es el disco duro recalientes el circuito de carga, lo limpias con alcohol isopropilico y repitas el procedimiento 3 veces, si no queda no hay de otra a cambiar la mother¡¡¡
Y si no trata lo que dice thenot tambien es una buena solucion¡¡


----------



## thenot (Dic 8, 2010)

a mi me paso algo muy similar, me trajeron un notebook que tenia ese problema, el windows se detenía mientras cargaba la barra, intento formatear (eso me pidieron que le hiciera) pero pasaba lo mismo que a ti, como no quise hacerme cargo de abrirlo y verificar problemas, hable con el dueño y me dijo que ese problema lo tenia hace tiempo y en el servicio técnico le dijeron que tenia que cambiar la placa, pero siguió usándolo por que podía trabajar sin ningún problema en windows, solo que no podía formatear por que se quedaba pegado el disco. Así que viéndolo se me ocurrió como formatear, compre un enclosure o cofre para conectar el disco por usb a mi notebook, verifique errores y veo que tiene unos sectores fallados, se los reparo y luego formatee e instale windows. Monte el disco en el notebook y partió sin ningún problema. Se me ocurrió probar formatear y ahora pescó sin niun atado, así que supongo que el problema que tenia era que habían sectores dañados que estaban en los archivos de inicio de windows y por ello no pescaba.

Así que puedes probar ello con un cofre o enclosure y formateas en otro pc por usb y revisa si tiene sectores dañados (para ello aplica google).

Espero te sirva, 
Saludos!!

----
Pd: yo tengo un pc con 300 y algo de ram con windows 7 y ningún atado.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 8, 2010)

No se en ese laptop, pero al mio se le sacaba el hdd muy fácilmente, sería cuestión de sacarlo y formatearlo en otro pc como secundario; hay adaptadores de todo tipo para eso, tanto de usb-sata usb-ide ide-miniide ide-sata.... no son muy caros y pueden hacer un gran trabajo en estos casos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 8, 2010)

Hay un truco para formatear el disco en otra PC, Instalas el disco en el otro equipo, y esperas que la instalacion genere los archivos, al momento en que vaya a reiniciar por primera vez mediante la instalación, sacas el disco y lo instalas en la maquina original y listo  la instalacion continua desde la maquina donde lo instalaste sin problemas.  

Ahora eso del congelamiento expontáneo en casi todos los casos se debe a fallos del procesador o tarjeta madre, sería bueno que retocaras las soldaduras de la tarjeta con una pistola de aire caliente, no mas para descartar... 

Saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2010)

ZiklonRecords dijo:


> *PRIMERO* jajaja si tu pc tiene menos de 512 mb nunca va instalar win 7 *POR QUE* es un requisito.
> 2<<<los lectores de cd suelen tener prob*LEMAS* despues de un tiempo como los de las pc de hp que aparentemente leen pero estan descalibrados o ya no sirven, pero como dices *QUE POR* USB tampoco entonces lo mas seguro es tu disco duro amigo, consigue uno prestado e instala de new el windows y vezz q*QUE* pasa.
> 3<< si dices q*UE* se apaga cuando instalas *POR* usb, es la mother mas especificamente el c*IRCUI*to de carga
> *POR QUE*?? *POR QUE* al calentarse este c*IRCUI*to con el tiempo va quedando la soldadura fria y *POR* lo consiguente los componentes empiezan a fallar(fallo tipico de laptops)<<< te recomiendo q*UE* si no es el disco duro recalientes el c*IRCUI*to de carga, lo limpias con alcoohl isop*ROPILICO* y repites el procedimiento 3 veces, si no queda no hay de otra a cambiar la mother¡¡¡



*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------

